# Le Glorious Lombardi XLIV du NOLA's Caniche Rouge



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

He's Gorgeous! And obviously I love the name. What a wonderful tribute to our beloved City and Saints.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a pretty nice boy Tabatha, and a really good apricot colour!
I can't wait to see the other 2 picks, and I can't wait to see how the do for you :]]


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a handsome goy! Nice tail set!!! Go Saints!!! Go Glorious Lombardi!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous face! And rest of the body to go with it. He looks like he's an explorer. Look forward to seeing the other two!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!

If he comes back together at 6 months he will go to Kay Palade Peiser with the agressive (and possible) goal of finishing his AKC CH as a puppy.

Other than Robson, who achieved a Canadian Ch as a puppy, I don't believe there has been an apricot to Ch in AKC as a pup.

Nothing like aiming high! :amen:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

OMGosh he is CUTE!! Puppy FEVER!!!


----------



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely boy. Have seen other Moments of Glory puppies, and he is producing nicely. Really improved your neck and tail carriage. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice pup. Beautifully carried tail. You'll have fun with that one!

--Q


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He's beautiful, best of luck with him! I am always loved the Kaylen dogs, my Jordan has a lot in her pedigree.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks to Kaylen, there is now a line that will produce a red coat and some smokin rears.

It was what I hoped for, and what I got. Carter was a great choice and though a total outcross, it is a beautiful litter. 

Each of the pick puppies also have Ruby's chest, so I've got some very complete pups to work with.

Picked up some jaw, too! 

Carter's da man :beerclank:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a pretty puppy!  WHO DAT! (big fans here lol) and gotta love the name!

Hehehe, we thought the world must be ending b/c I had given birth, the saints had won the super bowl, and it snowed in here in florida all in one 10 day space of time. Crazy!  Nichoals totally has a little baby saints jersey with his name on it.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

If you are a long time Saints fan (not even that long, really!) you'll love the Black Male's name.

Doubt his pictures will be up for several weeks, puppies going to new homes, B and Annie to be bathed and groomed for PCA and pack for PCA this week - PCA next week and then re-coup!

So I'll tease you and say 

DDDDDDDDDuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeecccccccccceeeee!


----------

